# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish surname

## gm74

Cześć. Mam na imię George. Szukam transliteracja polskiego nazwiska *Brągiel* (Bra'giel / Brongiel) alfabetu cyrylica. M

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=gm74]Cześć. Mam na imię George. Szukam transliteracja polskiego nazwiska *Brągiel* (Bra'giel / Brongiel) alfabetu cyrylica. M

----------


## gm74

> *Анатолий wrote*: Cześć. It's Бронгель. Polish names are usually spelled according to pronounciation and pronounced similarly. As for letter "ą" it could be either ОН (=ON) or ОМ in Russian depending on the position.

 Thank you very much!

----------


## Анатолий

Proszę bardzo.   ::

----------

